# LGB 69232 Sound Problems



## erniewan (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Could someone please help out a newbie?

I have the LGB 69232 tender with sound. When I use it with my Pennsy 2-4-0 loco, it doesn't work.

I checked the wiring and the battery.

I also have a Peanuts 2-4-0 loco (looks identical, just different graphics). When I hook it up to that loco, the sound tender works fine.

So I now know the problem is localized to the pennsy loco. This loco came from a starter set. 

I've read about DIP switches. Could this be the issue? I'm not sure how to access the circuit board.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as it would be great to finally add some sound to my Pennsy layout.

thanks everyone in advance.

Ernie


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ernie,
I recently purchased the same LGB sound tender thinking I'd use it with my LGB Stanz. Discovered my Stanz doesn't have a recepticle to plug in the little harness. My solution was to open up the tender and install track power pick ups. Now my sound tender will work behind anything...totally independent. Chuff on this tender is controlled by track voltage. Bell & whistle are controlled by magnets...any old fridge magnet of the correct polarity. If you'ed like to do the same to your tender, I can talk you through it with some pictures.
here is my tender opened up. Red, white, and black wires are what I added initialy to recieve power from the loco. Worked fine but I decided to convert to track pickups so I could then use this tender with any loco.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of my "crude" but effective track pickups....basiccaly a wire that rubs on a metal wheel. Oh yes, you'll need at least one set of metal wheels. Maybe you can steal a set off another car? Thats what I did.


----------



## erniewan (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for your reply and offer to help, I may take you up on that if all else fails. 

I guess i'm just wondering why my 240 peanuts loco works fine with sound, but the pennsy doesn't. Both locos have the same plug in for the wire harness. 

Is it the lack of a decoder in the Pennsy loco? I thought the 2-4-0 locos in the starter sets were all similar?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

On the back of the boiler there should be a three position switch. Change the switch to a different position to match the peanuts engine. 
Steve


----------



## erniewan (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help Steve, 

I did that earlier, there is a switch labeled 0, 1, 2, and 3. 

They are both on the 3 position. Still, the peanuts loco works and the pennsy doesn't. 

Ernie


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Ernie, 
Try this web site. May help some, maybe not with your problem but has good info on the 2-4-0. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/lgb_22232_040_tips.html 

Steve


----------



## erniewan (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Steve, 

I believe the reason for my problem is my pennsy loco doesn't have the direct decoder installed. 

In one of the pics on your link, there is a sticker with the logo that says "direct decoder" on it. My peanuts loco has this sticker, but my pennsy loco does not. 

thanks again for all that replied. 

best, Ernie


----------



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know it this unit has a direct decoder interface built in?

thanks,

Joe Kelly


----------



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know if this unit has a direct decoder interface on the sound card?

Thanks,

Joe Kelly


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, the 69232 sound tender does have a direct decoder interface on the sound card. Nicholas Smith Trains has the tenders in stock for $69.95. 
Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think this has any thing to do with a decoder. You just need to get track power to the correct two points. Something has come loose in the one loco. It will require you to open the engine or supply power from wheels on the tender.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the tender rear light work on both engines? 

All 69232 sound tenders had the decoder interface to allow a MTS decoder to be plugged in. 

Also, the same goes for the 2-4-0 engines. 

If by chance someone added a decoder to the pennsy engine and your tender does not have a decoder you coiuld have problems. 

I am assuming that no decoder was added to the peanuts engine and tender combo, it this correct?


----------

